# most overpowered special characters?



## steampunktau (Aug 12, 2009)

Who are some particularly overpowered special characters? 
Are there any special characters that are just completely worthless?

I'm mostly thinking of the most current codices, but include older ones too if you want


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

i'm probs gonna be killed for this but calgar. i know he costs a lot and has background to back up his profile but he shouldn't be more powerful than Abaddon. very simply abaddon is 10'000 years old, said to be the clone of a primarch making him almost an emperor figure and then hes backed by all the dark gods. calgar is a few hundred years old, and a proud fighter but should be nothing in comparrison.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

There is no such thing as an overpowered character in my book. Every one of them has a price in points and currency that must be paid for first. Then again I also think there is a difference in competitive and casual play as well as knowing that cheese does not exist.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> There is no such thing as an overpowered character in my book. Every one of them has a price in points and currency that must be paid for first


Agreed. 

10 limit.


----------



## StalkerZero (Oct 3, 2010)

Overpowered:
Mephiston
Draigo

Overpowered for they bring to an army:
Corteaz

Underpowered:
C'tan. Yeah that's right. I said C'tan.

They are underpowered when compared to their lore but I think they are fairly balanced with their point costs and stats/attacks. Having only a 4+ save and slow movement keep them balanced.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Mephiston OP? Thats a laugh. Every time I have faced him he died rather easily. First couple of times I got lucky with Wraithcannons although with my tigers I notice half a tac squad with a meltagun rapidfiring as well as my sternguard with a combi plasma using hellfire rounds also kills him off pretty quickly.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Caliban said:


> *i'm probs gonna be killed for this* but calgar. i know he costs a lot and has background to back up his profile but he shouldn't be more powerful than Abaddon. very simply abaddon is 10'000 years old, said to be the clone of a primarch making him almost an emperor figure and then hes backed by all the dark gods. calgar is a few hundred years old, and a proud fighter but should be nothing in comparrison.


Yes. Yes you are  

Mephiston isn't overpowered, he's actually pretty disadvantaged when you think about it, I mean, only able to travel on his own? I don't think he has eternal warrior, so, a lucky shot is all you need to take him down. 

I wouldn't say there is an "Overpowered" model, there is however, models I wouldn't use, for instance, Fabius Bile, he doesn't bring a lot to an army, and can be a bit of a waste of points if his ability goes the wrong way for you. However, he's not a big points sink, so, if you have a lucky roll, then he can be useful. 

You usually find, what people call "overpowered" actually are disadvantaged here and there.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

For over all Best abilitys.....Eldrad! Don't get me wrong i love running him he is a great buy for his point cost but im yet to run into a single non-eldar player that says he isnt cheese.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Count me then. I find that strafing the pixie with enough S8 shots (missile launchers are easy to spam) will kill him regardless of fortune or not. Not to mention that he is slower than a lot of the normal Eldar due to the fact he lacks fleet means he has some crucial issues. He also has a low number of attacks so mobbing him and his unit would be a pretty good idea.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Overpowered
-------------
Ghazgul Thraka
Logan Grimnar
Njal Stormsomething
Abaddon
Mephiston
Draigo?
Arjac Rockfist
Versubal Vect (Dont think i spelt it right)
Swarmlord (with Tyrand Guards)
Eldrad + Yriel combo.
Dante
Doom of Malantai


Underpowered
---------------
Avatar ( Khaine is not a daemon! So why the hell would it be one....) 
Most of the Phoenix Lords. ( No invul save apart from Asurman hurts.)
Ragnar


My list so far. I will think up more later.


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Mephiston isn't overpowered, he's actually pretty disadvantaged when you think about it, I mean, only able to travel on his own? I don't think he has eternal warrior, so, a lucky shot is all you need to take him down.


I think Meph is quite strong, but he's also easy to mis-use. 

And he has better T than a Nurgle DP (since his is not parenthetical), so it takes 5 -very- lucky shots to kill him. Even S10 weapons won't ID him. He can be killed by Force Weapons, but good luck having one beat his I7 and wounding T6, then going through his hood.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Count me then. I find that strafing the pixie with enough S8 shots (missile launchers are easy to spam) will kill him regardless of fortune or not. Not to mention that he is slower than a lot of the normal Eldar due to the fact he lacks fleet means he has some crucial issues. He also has a low number of attacks so mobbing him and his unit would be a pretty good idea.


....Thank god someone isnt a bitching about him.......Have rep for being a real gamer!:biggrin:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Stephen_Newman said:


> There is no such thing as an overpowered character in my book. Every one of them has a price in points and currency that must be paid for first. Then again I also think there is a difference in competitive and casual play as well as knowing that cheese does not exist.





Marneus Calgar said:


> Yes. Yes you are
> 
> Mephiston isn't overpowered, he's actually pretty disadvantaged when you think about it, I mean, only able to travel on his own? I don't think he has eternal warrior, so, a lucky shot is all you need to take him down.
> 
> ...


Quoted for truth.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

> Overpowered
> -------------
> Ghazgul Thraka
> Logan Grimnar
> ...


All characters are as skilled as the people using them some just require more skill than others.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Caliban said:


> i'm probs gonna be killed for this but calgar. i know he costs a lot and has background to back up his profile but he shouldn't be more powerful than Abaddon. very simply abaddon is 10'000 years old, said to be the clone of a primarch making him almost an emperor figure and then hes backed by all the dark gods. calgar is a few hundred years old, and a proud fighter but should be nothing in comparrison.


One of my Cisis Suits killed Failbaddon in close combat. You might want to pick a better comparison to Calgar's alleged OP'ness.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd go with Mephiston on this one, mostly because he is greater than or equal to most special characters that cost more than him. 
Njal Stormcaller
The Swarmlord
I think Kharn is too good for his points, but I like him too much to call him op
I wouldn't necessarily call lysander OP, but he pisses me off when some a**hole takes him with like 20 terminators and deepstrikes like 20 inches away from my zerker squads


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

C'Tan Chimera said:


> One of my Cisis Suits killed Failbaddon in close combat. You might want to pick a better comparison to Calgar's alleged OP'ness.


One of my mates who uses Tau managed to kill Failbaddon with Kroot :laugh:


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

The following character are not overpowered:

1. Mephiston

Mephiston is not at all overpowered. He dies very, very easily. The only people who claim he is overpowered are the people who read the codex, thought "wow, that's awesome", but never actually tried to play him. No invul save = dies easy. Massive points cost = not worth it.

2. The Doom of Malantai

Dies very easily. No idea where these claims come from.

3. Marneus Calgar

Seriously? Marneus Calgar? He's absolutely shit. He is not more poweful than Abaddon in the game. Abaddon is awesome in CC. Calgar is not worth his points cost, at all.

4. Dante

Dante is op? Really? He has always been really useful when I've played him, but he dies pretty easily. What's the basis for calling the oldest, most experience space marine in the imperium, over powered? Frankly, I find him a little under-powered.

5. Swarmlord

Yes, it's a monster. Is it that hard to kill? No. Is it awesome? Yes. Is it op? No, because it costs billions of points. You get what you pay for. If it was 50 points cheaper, I'd start crying op.

6. Any Dark Eldar special character

I have yet to see a single overpowered DE character. Frankly, many of them are under-powered, due to them not being worth their points costs.


Characters who ARE op:

1. Sly Marbo

Low points cost for awesome, awesome abilities.

2. The Sanguinor

Kills anything that moves. Blatantly op, and totally worth his points cost.

3. Arjac Rockfist

I'm not even going to justify this one. It should be perfectly obvious. He's a squad upgrade, and, as such, is also a pain in the arse.


----------



## Malferion (Mar 9, 2011)

For underpowered/overpriced, I say Ahriman should definitely not be 250, more like 200 or a little more.
Bjorn the Fell-Handed is beast but not worth his points, prolly 'cause of the Living Relic rule


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

StalkerZero said:


> Overpowered:
> Mephiston
> Draigo


Respectfully disagree. Meph is a non IC with no Invulnerable Save and very vulnerable to Melta to which is extremely prevalent... And Draigo costs more than an upgraded Land Raider, no ranged capability (because, lets face it, Sanctified Flame is fucking shit), is slow, must be with a Terminator Squad to be useful, and to get them on the field in the right place in one piece, needs a Servo skull, which requires either a further 30pts and loss of the second HQ, or a Transport like a Stormraven (expensive "shoot me"), or Land Raider (slower and more expensive than a Stormraven, but deservedly so). Not to mention that on the whole, short of 3K+/Apocalypse, his ability to "spam" Paladins, which are each more expensive than a Guard Infantry Squad is heavily reduced.



> Overpowered for they bring to an army:
> Corteaz


No; I honestly can't see this list that powerful once people learn the trick - such as against Drop Pod Dread Spam, Air Cav Guard, Leaf Blower Guard, and Lash CSM. He himself allows some fairly naughty combo's with those self same units. He's powerful, but not OP'd.

I still have wet dreams over Servo Skull, Lance Strike, Banisher, 3x Plasma, 5x Mystic "I was expecting you" though.



> Underpowered:
> C'tan. Yeah that's right. I said C'tan.


Agreed.

Me?

Vulkan He'Stan. For 200pts, you get the same as a relatively equipped Captain, and then he gets extra stuff, and then he makes the two most powerful weapons in the 40K meta - the melta and the heavy flamer even more powerful in a list which pretty much already focuses around them.

For sheer combat power... Got to be the Brotherhood Champion 100pts. If he charges, has D3+1 I10 often 3+ to hit S4 Force Weapon attacks with a reroll to both hit and wound. If he causes an unsaved wound, at the end of the assault phase, target must take a Ld Test or be removed.Despite only being a T4 1 wound creature, he has a 2+/3++ in combat, and even then, if he is killed, he only has to take a psychic test, roll a 3+ with a reroll, and the enemy character is removed. In addition to that, he has a 10pt upgrade that allows him to make one enemy take an Initiative test - if failed, it cannot attack at all.

That's filthy, until you consider he'll be running alongside Terminators with a Banner allowing all of his attacks to instagib without the need for a Force Weapon test, and that said Terminators will most likely using Hammerhand to give him S5, or perhaps even Paladins to grant him FNP in addition to his 2+/3++.

110pts for that.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Well at least most powerful but useless should be Abbadon  Everyone seems to kill him in some manor that makes the chaos player want to face palm.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

I would go for Coteaz. Unlocking the Henchmen as Standards is just so fucking insane and allows to make some really mean lists.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

OP:
changeling-5pts to mind-fuck a broadside into shooting a hammerhead:laugh:

Vulkan He'stan-(reasons already stated)

Fateweaver-3+ rerollable invulnerable save and 3 casts a turn at three different units along with wings and EW. AND allows your bloodthirster to reroll its saves:shok:

Skulltaker-this guy can kill anything apart from eternal warriors and Dreadshites in one assault phase. Often before they strike back.

Sanguinor-same as for Skulltaker but can actually reach combat

UP:
C'tan-my lash prince laughes in your face

Marneus Calgar-so often used by noobs and so ends up as a throw away unit and a free 200+ victory points for your opponant

The Masque-a 100pt model that can be killed by 6 marines on double tap and can't join units is sh!t

Fateweaver can probably fit in both as even though he causes so much carnage (or lack of carnage for the enemy) no one wants to see their 333pt HQ shit himself if he gets hit with a bolter and flee:scare::suicide:

*NOTE*when facing Grey Knights move all the Daemons in OP into UP and add all the Grey Knights into the OP list


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

None - Ya there are some that are more flexable than others but all are viable in any army. Even Death Comcpay Tyco has his uses....admitly few but he has his uses.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

I think we can all agree that everyone likes cheese! Whether it's swiss, or americian, cheddar or provalone. _No matter what your slice_, you can rest assured it will always make your sandwich taste better. Some cheese is cheap, some is expensive...but in the end, the only people that complain about cheese are those with allergies...or someone who doesn't have cheese on *their* own sandwich...

/rant


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Screw your rant. People need to get off their high horses.

This is like the massive thread war we had a few months back, where some people said every army is balanced. Seriously?

There are "overpowered" characters, not neccisarily haha you autolose, but certainly people who are insane vs certain armies or builds.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Screw your rant. People need to get off their high horses.
> 
> This is like the massive thread war we had a few months back, where some people said every army is balanced. Seriously?
> 
> There are "overpowered" characters, not neccisarily haha you autolose, but certainly people who are insane vs certain armies or builds.


This. People who try to claim there aren't overpowered characters are just deluding themselves.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

See, its a GAME, as so many people I have seen have said, GW's ultimate aim is to SELL MODELS. Doesn't happen when all the factions are the same, then you could get one army, buy your codex every 5 years (assuming they even need to make them, why would you, since apparantly everything is "balanced") and nothing would change. but of course that isn't the case.

they hire the Matt Ward's of the gaming industry to write C: BA, GK, etc. etc. so they will SELL new models, because those new models are, you guessed it, BETTER.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Screw your rant. People need to get off their high horses.



"*Verily! Tis' certain thou hast no cheese upon thy sandwich! Volstag! Bring forth a bounty of Asgard's best cheese for Lord Sven!"*

*cough* JotWF *cough*


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Killystar Gul Dakka said:


> "*Verily! Tis' certain thou hast no cheese upon thy sandwich! Volstag! Bring forth a bounty of Asgard's best cheese for Lord Sven!"*
> 
> *cough* JotWF *cough*


Thanks for bringing up Jaws, you proved my point  

oh and about that cheese, make sure it has aged well.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> Thanks for bringing up Jaws, you proved my point
> 
> oh and about that cheese, make sure it has aged well.


Aged to perfection my friend, and cured in the blood of a _thousand_ Rune Priests. (hence all the flaky red wax a person can never seem to *completely *remove)


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

If Jaws is broken you'll love Warp Rift. *Instapen vehicles, go fuck yourself, Titan*


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Vaz said:


> If Jaws is broken you'll love Warp Rift. *Instapen vehicles, go fuck yourself, Titan*


I have no worries about Grey Knights, won't be playing against the super awesome army of Draigo Mcawesome. Because I'm a rebel like that :laugh:


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

What do you guys think about Lucius?

Is he worth the points and does he get the job done?


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Weapon said:


> What do you guys think about Lucius?
> 
> Is he worth the points and does he get the job done?


No...

*Powerfist champ gently brushes his cheek in a playful manner*
Lucius can't deal with so much hansom and manly love that he retreats back into the warp to get over such a terrifying experience.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have no worries facing GK either. Since they have no shrouding rule as standard I just UNLOAD A FUCKTON OF PLASMA CANNONS/LASCANNONS on the silver bastards. Worked last Saturday.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> I have no worries about Grey Knights, won't be playing against the super awesome army of Draigo Mcawesome. Because I'm a rebel like that :laugh:


Haha, to be fair, Mat Ward has done it. I love Draigo. When he's got a helmet on at least.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Draigos fun to fight, I managed to bring him down with my Guard after firing around 10 Las Cannons at him and a fuck ton of Lasgun fire...


----------



## HatingYou (Oct 10, 2010)

Asdrubael vect is quite powerful...not OP but a real badass.

The nurgle guy with the bigass scythe, did not like him at all found him more deadly than abbadon.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

None of the special characters are over-powered. They all die quite easy if you know what you're doing and they all are given adequate points cost to reflect their abilities. I actually think many of the special c's are underpowered. Draigo for example, he doesn't have any of the awesome grenades available as options to the Grand Master/Brother-Captain - why?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

> Skulltaker-this guy can kill anything apart from eternal warriors and Dreadshites in one assault phase. Often before they strike back.


This for me. Especially on a chariot. For the price of 11 space marines.

I know he can be shot but you better do it in one turn or you are in trouble.


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

^ Dat Skulltaker. . Friggin' thing ate my Nightbringer in battle once.


----------

